# Pegasus Hobbies NAUTILUS ?



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Did you build the Pegasus Nautilus and if so did you use the window masks that came with the kit or did you use the Aztec Dummy set? 

A fine scale modeler kit review says that the kits masks are "ill fitting" ??

Thanks!

Fluke :grin2:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I used the window masks as supplied along with some Tamiya masking tape where they didn't quite fit. They mostly worked ok for me but weren't perfect.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I used the Aztek Dummy masks and they worked great!



Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm having a blast with this build :grin2:
Here are a few bits from the interior ..they still need final touch ups.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Nice! Loved the film! You kit looks very task oriented, love it! Believe it or not I actually hand paint clear window frames on my kits, I have disciplined myself to it, so masking would be simpler, but not fun for me...:nerd::grin2:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks 'Dude'!* :grin2:

The desk and globe are the same color as the Organ ...must be the lighting.
I cant wait to get a new serious camera my cell takes crappy pics.

Choosing how and where to place the ceiling lights is going to be the tricky part. Warm white for certain but I also want to add just a touch of amber so it keeps a Victorian / steampunk look and not wash out the interior tones. hmmmm.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

More of the interior. A bit tedious but still fun.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Man, this is turning out so well!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you! :grin2:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Interior ceiling light test. I used 5 3mm warm white less and so far I am happy with the results.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

In case you haven't seen it in other post this kit was engineered and produced by Trumpeter Models for Pegasus and I must say the parts fit is amazing let alone the details! That assembly above is holding together with no glue.

I have ordered the photo etch set from Cultman so I can not go any further on the interior till it arrives....now on to the Monsters eyes :wink2:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The eyes have it! Lol
With so little being visible through the wheelhouse windows I'm not going to add any interior details.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

You're doing an amazing job. (I envy you guys who can paint small details with such precision!) This is a great kit but it takes a modeler with a very high level of talent to do it justice like you are doing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you! :grin2: That means a lot. I live alone and not in a relationship right now so patting myself on the 
back only goes so far LOL. 

Steve at Cultman usually ships small items like the photo etch set first class so I should see it in a few days. 

I found the perfect base for this project ...it was only 14.00 bucks at Amazon and I can put the batteries and switch 
in the box and have a tether so all I need to do is lift the lid and set it aside. its 5" wide, made of resin and not hinged ....just the right size.
I'm thinking the center of the large gear in the middle is perfect for a brass rod that will hold the sub.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The ParaGrafixs chair, table and observation hand rails are now added and these are the last images before the interior gets closed up. This has been a very fun build.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The Nautilus is finally finished. ?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That is, without a doubt, one of the most beautiful modeling jobs I've ever seen. Incredible attention to detail and, you're right, that base is _perfect_. You have a _lot _to be proud of with this one!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you Fozzie! :smile2: It was a fun build.

If I do a WWII aircraft next time I'll make sure its a Trumpeter kit ...man they produce excellent models ( the Nautilus sub was engineered and manufactured by Trumpeter ) for Pegasus.
The parts fit on this kit was amazing tho the photo etch work was a bare at times. 

I'm excited about my next build ...its the Nitto 1/20th scale Fledermaus :grin2:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> That is, without a doubt, one of the most beautiful modeling jobs I've ever seen. Incredible attention to detail and, you're right, that base is _perfect_. You have a _lot _to be proud of with this one!



HTPOTD by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

woohoo! what did I win? I hope its the box full of used kitty litter and a picture of the cat that did it! :grin2:

The wheelhouse lights are a much darker 'a more true green' than what my cell phone captured.


----------

